# Brand Spankin new from York Pa.



## jorloriii (Oct 13, 2007)

*     My name is Doug, I just purchased a Chargriller smoker with the side firebox.  Technically I've smoked before on a charcoal grill, but that's not really "smoking" now is it?....Wood chips in a foil pack with holes punched in it, if you're camping that's okay.  No offense meant to anyone doing their smoking that way.  Anyway, I figured I'd try stepping up to the plate with the BIG boys.  I just ran my smoker with no food to get a handle on heat control and all, I think I have that part down.  Tomorrow I'm smoking 2 split Turkey breasts about 3lbs each.  I'll let you know how they turn OUT or if we had to eat OUT.  I'm pretty much a master on a grill, but I'm definately open to ANY & ALL suggestions, ideas, and tips to "smoking."  Here's to the start of a wonderful, & long, & SLOW relationship.*


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome in, Doug.  We're glad you're here!


----------



## meowey (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you found us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## wilson (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome, 
Glad to see another PA smoker.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





I have a Chargriller Smoker like yours. If you ever have any questions on it I would be glad to help you out.
Ron


----------



## desert smokin (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Great place to get your questions answered and grow your skills. I'm a propaner and a Pa. transplant. Looking forward to hearing about your daring adventures with the TBS.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 14, 2007)

great purchase & dry run but you will find- when ya add 50-100 lbs of meat to it it is a whole different beast as all that meat sucks up a lot of heat... it just takes time & practice... no worries about " the big boys" - it's just a learning thing that takes a lot of meat & dollards- welcome to smf.....


----------



## linescum (Oct 14, 2007)

welcome doug.. York huh! i work in harrisburg..it's good to see Penna. gaining strength in here...LOL...you'll be addicted in no time


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Doug!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Glad to have you aboard!...You're gonna love it here!...


Until later...


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard Doug, glad you found us! I also have the CG, which I have modified to get stable temps across the grates. Any questions you might have, just ask!


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome, glad you made it here!


----------



## jorloriii (Oct 14, 2007)

*12pm, fired up the coals! Around 1pm I'll put the 2-- 3lb. T-breasts on! Maybe by 4,5 or 6pm eating Smoked Turkey breast. Putting BBQ sauce on one, the other is S,P,G,O (salt,pepper,garlic powder,onion powder). Wood of choice is Mesquite. Wish me luck on my Maiden Smokage! Thank you all for the welcome messages and good wishes. I'll let ya's know how it turns out.*

*Doug
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF...looking forward to your QViews.


----------



## richtee (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome!   Remember to keep the temps on the high side for poultry, and enjoy the sublime relationship between the smoke and the smoker!


----------



## jorloriii (Oct 14, 2007)

Almost done, didn't get them on until 1:30pm, right now they're at 150 degrees....they look awsome!  I know they are juicy, because when I inserted meat thermometer juice just flowed out, I just started "setting" sauce on one, and butter basting on the other...can't wait to sink my teeth into them!

Doug


----------



## t-bone tim (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome to SMF,Doug , sounds like your smoke is going fine , see ya in the forums .


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome Doug
Congrats on the new smoker! Looks like your having a great first smoke ... got you camera ready???


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome to the *SMF*


----------



## Dutch (Oct 14, 2007)

Well Doug-now is the time to introduce you to q-view.  The discription of what you got sounds good but it would go a lot better if you could post some pic's (q-view) of the final product.

BTW-welcome to the SMF family!!

Enjoy!


----------



## jorloriii (Oct 14, 2007)

Well, I was trying to post some pics of my "masterpiece" and equipment, but they are too many KB's. I will say this, the T-Breasts were grrrrrrrrreat....even by my wife's standards...she doesn't like smoked meat. She loved those T-Breasts, as did the kids, everyone but me had seconds...Because there were no seconds left by the time I was ready for them. Thanks for the support! 

Doug
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





P.S. I've tied posting my pics in the "gallery" section...and can't. Must be doing something wrong, if anyone has an idea on how I can do this please let me know how. Hooray, I got a pic into my avatar, and a slightly larger one in my profile as my personal pic.


----------



## moltenone (Oct 15, 2007)

welcome to SMF Doug.

mark


----------



## richtee (Oct 15, 2007)

You know, you now know what we know, don'tcha know.

Welcome, and glad it was a good eve.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 15, 2007)

Here ya go Jorloriii go here

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=1872


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have not modified mine & you can not trust the lid thermo.
 I use one of my digital thermometers to monitor the grate temp.

Any Questions we would love to answer


----------

